# The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse??



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Brandon's (azsightsound) R32 stopped making boost. The turbo was making some neat noises and pulled apart tonight. Now mind you the turbo was sold as a special build Garrett ball bearing turbo by EIP for $1600 when the car was built in Maryland earlier this year. There are no water passages on the turbo and no Garrett markings at all, just an Airesearch compressor housing and a Turbonetics hotside as well as no ball bearings, just a 270 degree journal bearing. Now it appears as if its its not a ball bearing or a Garrett special turbo, just a $600, at best, T04. Don't get this locked, its mainly for information only, comments welcome








































Drilled out tag to fit the compressor




















_Modified by KubotaPowered at 8:16 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (KubotaPowered)*

nice.Gotta love eip


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (Couper1TEP)*

You can pretty easily tell if it's a journal or ball bearing by turning the compressor wheel (when the turbo is in one piece







). My 35R would spin for quite a while with a flick of the thumb and index finger. The journal bearing I have now is lucky to do a rotation or two







The non watercooled center section was probably a tip off also.
It looks like every time somebody leaves their faith and checkbook with EIP, they end up getting boned


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (leebro61)*

I think the turbine housings would give it away that it is indeed not a Garrett turbo.. Its little things like that, that stand out.. and also like stated above the fact that you can tell the difference between a BB turbo opposed to a journal style bearing turbo just by the rotation of the wheel..


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (Vdubsolo)*

Put a proper BB turbo on there and the beast will be unleashed. But it will probably throw off the custom tuning


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (leebro61)*

The turbo on his car is tucked so far behind stuff you cannot see any markings on it at all so all of this is a shock but at the same time not really


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (KubotaPowered)*

Another classic EIP money grab. Tell Brandon that he needs to throw a "real" turbo on there like a GT40R.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (tekstepvr6)*

Classic


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (tekstepvr6)*

Wow, that center section looks well used. What kind of play was there when the turbo was assembled? 
How does the center section feel where it rubs against the journal bearings? ( I think the 270 degree piece is the thrust bearing) I know I have taken a few garrett's apart where there were ridges where the journal bearings were seated.


----------



## C3Killer (Sep 26, 2007)

That doesn't look good at all. Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (C3Killer)*

that turbo is shot.
those pics were taken on my workbench. 
TOAST.
funny for a 5 month old turbo that was supposed to be NEW and BB. turns out that it LOOKS awfully used and no BB to be seen anywhere.
shell game. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

****ty news, but not surprising in the least. The EIP horror stories are what, ten years old now? Back from the GTI vr6 message boards...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_funny for a 5 month old turbo t

5 month turbo??? My USED MHI TD05h 14b looks way better than that, and it probably had at leas 80,000 on it before I got it!
Yup, they took the money and ran. Damn you EIP!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (Wizard-of-OD)*

And if I remember right AiResearch was bought by Garrett in the mid 90's correct? Which makes that turbo older than dirt


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (KubotaPowered)*

that compressor side is off a run of the mill diesel engine in the mid 90's.
either way, ****ty deal.


----------



## R32 Turbo no more (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (KubotaPowered)*























Brandon I am so sorry to read this.
Steven


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sad part is you moderators (not you specifically) allowed a bs company like EIP to steal peoples money for years and did nothing about it all because they were a paying advertiser.Even after EIP closed there doors they STILL manage to haunt people by providing them with destructive parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If you need a new turbocharger send Paul Calado a pm,I am sure he would love to set you up with a proper turbocharger.








finger pointing goes nowhere...no point in living in the past..what's done is DONE.


----------



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sad part is you moderators (not you specifically) allowed a bs company like EIP to steal peoples money for years and did nothing about it all because they were a paying advertiser.Even after EIP closed there doors they STILL manage to haunt people by providing them with destructive parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Yea but I have to give a big thanks to the people who perservered in getting out the information about what a bunch of crooks these jokers were. It steered me in a different direction that's for sure.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (85gtii16v)*

Dizzam! That sucks!!!!!! I guess its time to get a nice Garrett ball bearing turbo! Man I would throw that throgh EIPoops window!!!!!!


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_Classic

X2


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (Death Trap)*

classic EIP move
scammers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (KubotaPowered)*

wow, that doesnt sound legal...


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (ValveCoverGasket)*

Turbo kits arent even available on the site any more....................................shady sheet right there


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

DO Brandon a favor guys, don't slap another turbo on there without opening that bitch up and checking out the internals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif blueprinted engine my ass


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_****ty news, but not surprising in the least. The EIP horror stories are what, ten years old now? Back from the GTI vr6 message boards... 

yup, follow the link in my sig, go to the library and search on EIP


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (scharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scharged* »_DO Brandon a favor guys, don't slap another turbo on there without opening that bitch up and checking out the internals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif blueprinted engine my ass









I agree, I have the blue prints saved on my comp and looked them over and they look legit BUT is that whats in his engine?


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I agree, I have the blue prints saved on my comp and looked them over and they look legit BUT is that whats in his engine?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

Thats absurdly shady...


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubjb)*

Even after death, EIP still causing problems. :shakeshead:


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (crashnburn987)*

derek says from Vegas at a private Tool concert to just pull the oil pan and look up. You'll be able to tell if the internals are stock the easiest that way.
from both derek and me: good luck man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (j.Connor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j.Connor* »_derek says from Vegas at a private Tool concert to just pull the oil pan and look up. You'll be able to tell if the internals are stock the easiest that way.
from both derek and me: good luck man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It will show they are different but won't give specs. I know they are forged because on cold start and idle its loud as hell and it holds up to 20psi+ repeatedly


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

So the WG ended up being good afterall.
Too bad about the turbo... I can't say I'm suprised, it definitely didn't sound good


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
It will show they are different but won't give specs. I know they are forged because on cold start and idle its loud as hell and it holds up to 20psi+ repeatedly 








check it anyways


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_So the WG ended up being good afterall.
Too bad about the turbo... I can't say I'm suprised, it definitely didn't sound good









i dotn think its been checked yet.
i woudl not reinstall it without being CERTAIN.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (KubotaPowered)*

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Alllrriiigghhhtttt EIP...........
dealt with them 3 years ago NEVER again. Just buying parts was a PITA let alone getting work done


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_And if I remember right AiResearch was bought by Garrett in the mid 90's correct? Which makes that turbo older than dirt

It's a rebuilt and they keep using older covers.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
It's a rebuilt and they keep using older covers.

for the kind of money he spent. i would want a NEW cover, even if the old ones are fine.
you pay for a NEW turbo, you should get NEW parts.
and the price he paid was ON TOP of giving them his old turbo.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_

for the kind of money he spent. i would want a NEW cover, even if the old ones are fine.
you pay for a NEW turbo, you should get NEW parts.
and the price he paid was ON TOP of giving them his old turbo.

This is one of those situations where we know that's only half the issue... The fact is that EIP was known for pulling this kind of manuever time and time again, I can't see why you'd be suprised, upset I condone, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## @20psi (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (ABF Jeff)*

i almost choked on a raisin when i clicked on this tread... ouch. 
eip FTL
now i know why it stands for Eventually It Pops tuning..


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (@20psi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *@20psi* »_i almost choked on a raisin when i clicked on this tread... ouch. 
eip FTL
now i know why it stands for Eventually It Pops tuning..









I thought it was Engine In Pieces 
or Everybody Is Pissed


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (brilliantyellowg60)*

I'd just like to say, JJ at IAG (formerly EIP) has been involved in this mess since the turbo first started having issues. He has graciously offered to sell me an appropriate direct fit turbo with full manufacturer warranty at his cost and have it drop-shipped directly to me from the turbo manufacturer.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (azsightsound)*

Just get a Garrett ball bearing turbo


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_Just get a Garrett ball bearing turbo 

Only problem is that doing so would require a new turbo manifold to be fabbed, and may require changes to the intercooler plumbing too. 
(need a T4 on center flange mount turbo)


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (azsightsound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azsightsound* »_
Only problem is that doing so would require a new turbo manifold to be fabbed, and may require changes to the intercooler plumbing too. 
(need a T4 on center flange mount turbo)


Are you sure? You can get a T4 flnaged 35R. There are a few options for the 35R. If I remember correctly when I looked at Ivans the exh side look similar to the 1st option

















_Modified by SlowGolf1 at 10:56 PM 12-19-2007_


_Modified by SlowGolf1 at 11:03 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (SlowGolf1)*

I was looking into the same thing Ronnie and a lot the options are too small like the .58AR. Chris at C2 has been very helpful with trying to sort all of this out and see this to conclusion and has a turbo picked out. Thumbs up to C2. My only concern Brandon is fitment, no one can guarantee perfect fitment, not to discredit JJ but him saying 100% fitment makes me worry, 1.) because of your history with that company 2.) we have no idea on the specs of the turbo that was on there so there is no way to say if its going to bolt up or not.


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (KubotaPowered)*

What Chris @ C2 has picked out:
Precision Turbo PT61
E comp. (3.00 in 2.00 out)
.85 a/r
on center housing
warranty unknown right now
fitment unknown, availability unknown
$$$
What JJ suggests:
Turbonetics something something 61 Hi-Fi
(3.00 in 2.00 out)
i forgot the a/r
on center housing
1 yr / no questions warranty
fitment guranteed by JJ, availability unknown
$$$$$ (this one is more expensive)


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (azsightsound)*

Sounds you guys got it covered despite the BS. Hope you get your car on the road soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lardstax (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (KubotaPowered)*

lame duke!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: The last nail in the coffin, it gets worse?? (azsightsound)*

gain big props to Chris for helping out and researching what options he has to work with that involve the least amount of downtime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

that blows
so much indication thow that it was indeed not a garrett.....


----------

